# Willimanson's WCF



## Swampguy (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone know why section V.7 is missing in Williamson's commentary on the Confession?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 30, 2006)

Which edition?


> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> Does anyone know why section V.7 is missing in Williamson's commentary on the Confession?


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 30, 2006)

I just got this and it is dated 1964 nothing about editions. Are their different editions?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought I had read changes were made in the more recent edition that came out within the last couple of years. Not sure. I'll check mine that is the same vintage as yours.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 30, 2006)

Yep; mine is missing any comment as well. Not sure but GI most have decided not to cover the short paragraph 7 for some reason. As far as I know it has never been excised from any edition of CF to which various Presbyterians hold.


----------

